# industrie pumpe



## Leitmayr (26 August 2011)

hallo,
habe heute meine gebrauchte ORPU MICRO aus DDR zeiten erhalten 
(für lichtstrom mit kond. normaler drehstrommotor aber für 220 V )mit FI(25A/0,03A) ausprobiert lief ca 1 sek dan flog FI
mit langer kabeltrommel (60M)lief der motor(5,5A) ca 3sek dan flog FI
dan ohne FI (meine großmutter hat noch keine FI fürs  ganze haus sondern nur einen nachgerüsteten für die gartensteckdose)
lief problemlos nun die frage :WARUM??
(beifügung gemessen kein kontakt zwischen den polen und erdung
es flog immer NUR der FI nicht die sicherung)
mfg.
sebastian
P.S. Vielen dank im voraus
P.S.S meine vermutung :kond. defekt


----------



## Leitmayr (28 August 2011)

*iso messung*

hllo,
heut iso messung gemacht ergebniss:
alles bis auf schutzleiterwiedersteánd i.o.
schutzleiterwiederstand 1000 mili ohm (zulässig 300)
woran kann das liegen??


----------



## thomass5 (29 August 2011)

... hast du irgendwelche Entstörkondensatoren zw. akt. Leitern und Schutzleiter?
Las mal eine Ableitstrommessung machen. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ableitstrommessung

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 August 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,
bitte lass die Finger von der Elektrik, das ist gefährlich. Verständig einen *Fachmann*,
der mit richtigen Messgeräten und reichlich Erfahrung die Sache interpretiert.

Bei Spannungen die aus der Steckdose kommen hört der Spaß auf, das sind 
nicht die 24V die bei deinen SPS Übungen verwendet werden. 

Gruß RN


----------



## Leitmayr (29 August 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,
bitte lass die Finger von der Elektrik, das ist gefährlich. Verständig einen *Fachmann*,
der mit richtigen Messgeräten und reichlich Erfahrung die Sache interpretiert.

Bei Spannungen die aus der Steckdose kommen hört der Spaß auf, das sind 
nicht die 24V die bei deinen SPS Übungen verwendet werden. 

gruß
Habe ich vor,keine sorge ich bin bei sowas schon sehr vorsichtig  
werde demnächst mal zu nem elektriker gehen .


----------



## Verpolt (29 August 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> FI(25A/0,03A) ausprobiert lief ca 1 sek dan flog FI
> mit langer kabeltrommel (60M)lief der motor(5,5A) ca 3sek dan flog FI
> 
> dan ohne FI (meine großmutter hat noch keine FI fürs  ganze haus sondern nur einen nachgerüsteten für die gartensteckdose)
> lief problemlos nun die frage :WARUM??



@rostiger Nagel

 *ACK*

@Leitmayr

FI= Fehlerstromschutzschalter ( 30mA ).


----------

